# Detour 2022



## RecurveRx

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine

RecurveRx said:


> View attachment 840776
> 
> View attachment 840777
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice! I bet that was a blast!


----------



## RecurveRx

It was a blast! Etched in the memory bank forever….

Two of my boys and I caught the 0600 ferry back to the mainland this morning. Launched out of detour. Had lines in the water by 0700. 

My bow mount/autopilot broke yesterday and the boys hate piloting, so I was stuck behind the wheel. 

For as light as the wind was, the water was surprisingly rough. No chop, but big rollers. My middle boy was chumming fish over the rail by 0730. First I’ve seen him seasick in a long time. He was miserable. 

No bites at 0800. Felt so bad for my little man, I was about to call it and head in. Especially considering the fact that we had very little action after 0800 the last few days. That’s when the 10 color went off….

My oldest boy grabbed it and immediately told me it was a good one. Then the fish started swimming right at us. Nate brought in 5 colors lickity split. Fish stayed deep the whole time. Never got a glimpse of him until he was at the stern. Came on board still full of fight. 

Decided that was a great way to end a fantastic vacation. Pulled the lines and went in. Back to work tomorrow……


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RecurveRx

Here’s one when we got to the launch. Fog/rain had lifted. Made for a better picture. I’m still a little giddy. Thanks gents. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trunkslammer

That Atlantic has some shoulders on it! Nice work Recurve and sons.


----------



## someone11

1 for 1 so far, mag slide diver back 120 with greasy chicken wing. Nice little 4lb atlantic


----------



## someone11

#2 on 4 color and sunburst spoon


----------



## someone11

Little 15" king on rigger 50 down on the free slider


----------



## someone11

Fish #4, 3rd atlantic, 4 color same spoon as before


----------



## RecurveRx

Nice morning, thanks for sharing. Makes me wish I was still there…. 

Maybe now that this weather is straightening out, they’re gonna turn back on. 

Good fishing to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## someone11

RecurveRx said:


> Nice morning, thanks for sharing. Makes me wish I was still there….
> 
> Maybe now that this weather is straightening out, they’re gonna turn back on.
> 
> Good fishing to you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Gonna see if we can't pick away at a few more before we head back to the soo! Beautiful morning out though a little chilly lol


----------



## someone11

Just lost a fish on the slide diver back 125, same greasy chicken wing spoon


----------



## someone11

Just landed two more atlantics, almost a double. 7 color with copper muffin, and rigger 25 down blue mixed veggies


----------



## someone11

Last fish was a lake trout on the rigger 50 down on the free slider. Pulled lines at 1030 as it seemed like it died right off. Plus we need to get our nap in before fishing tonight lol. Ended 7 for 8, 5 atlantics, 1 king, 1 laker


----------



## Stillkickin

Great catch, thanks for taking us along!


----------



## John Hine

Way to get em Nick!


----------



## RecurveRx

Ate that fish tonight. OMG! 

Atlantic is WAY up there on my list of table fare. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

someone11 said:


> Last fish was a lake trout on the rigger 50 down on the free slider. Pulled lines at 1030 as it seemed like it died right off. Plus we need to get our nap in before fishing tonight lol. Ended 7 for 8, 5 atlantics, 1 king, 1 laker


How’d u do tonight


----------



## someone11

Gabe T said:


> How’d u do tonight


We fished the powerhouse in the soo. 1 for 2 on atlantics and 4 whitefish. It's been slow here


----------



## andyotto

Trunkslammer said:


> Decided to make a mid day trip with this crap weather we’ve been dealt. Finally found a few out there then the wind picked back up something fierce and it was time to go. Laura’s Atlantic hit a slider on a rigger set 22 down. And was going acrobatic before a rod could be grabbed. Made things interesting but she did a great job tiring it out before bringing it to the net. Other fish were on a 2 color and a 7 color, and one one on a Slide diver out 25. Bright gaudy spoons with pink and orange seemed to get attention.
> View attachment 839679
> 
> View attachment 839678


Somehow I missed this awesome thread. Way to go Jake and all the other successful Atlantic wranglers!


----------



## Grinnell

Anyone willing to share a good GENERAL place to start up there? Not looking for specifics- just a general trolling area. Learned all I know by fishing tawas and by talking to andyotto. Buddy bought a new boat (old egg harbor, immaculate) and is keeping it in cedarville. That’s why you haven’t seen us post on tawas 22 threads- the bay boat is on the hard while he plays with his new toy. Makes me sad. But it that egg harbor can go slow enough- I can put fish in the boat. Please help!!!!


----------



## wpmisport

Grinnell said:


> Anyone willing to share a good GENERAL place to start up there? Not looking for specifics- just a general trolling area. Learned all I know by fishing tawas and by talking to andyotto. Buddy bought a new boat (old egg harbor, immaculate) and is keeping it in cedarville. That’s why you haven’t seen us post on tawas 22 threads- the bay boat is on the hard while he plays with his new toy. Makes me sad. But it that egg harbor can go slow enough- I can put fish in the boat. Please help!!!!


From Detour in the river to out past the mouth of the river a mile out will work.


----------



## ATDAWTR

*these are the areas I usually target *


----------



## ATDAWTR

The circle to the north should actually extend more to the north up to about the ferry crossing


----------



## Grinnell

ATDAWTR said:


> The circle to the north should actually extend more to the north up to about the ferry crossing


Thanks so much. Will report soon hopefully


----------



## ATDAWTR

Watch out for the freighter’s also they come through there very fast and will sneak up on you


----------



## someone11

The bank that the lighthouse is on 👌


----------



## Stillkickin

On our way for next five days, will report on how we do


----------



## ATDAWTR

Got out this afternoon 6-9;30 went 3/4 laker on rigger 90 down missed one on a diver back 150 then got a nice Atlantic 50 down on a rigger then a nice king on a diver 110 back to end the night should be a good week as long as weather is ok


----------



## Stillkickin

Nice!
We had a rough start to trip. 
Trusted the weather guy and got chased off twice due to bad timing. Then depth finder went on the fritz, made a bad turn tangled lines,
Docking in wind and forgot to get dock hook out of hiding, now it looks like another cell of bad weather headed this way so we called it before we broke something expensive.
Tomorrow looks good.


----------



## Stillkickin

Beautiful morning but only had three hits. landed two lake trout. So far no salmon and only a couple boats out


----------



## ATDAWTR

It was a beautiful morning we went 5/7 all bites were between 6:30 and 7:30 pulled lines at 8:20 to make it to some family functions 3 kings biggest was 10# 1 Atlantic bout 3# and a small pink that I released riggers and divers took all the fish


----------



## lastflight

ATDAWTR said:


> It was a beautiful morning we went 5/7 all bites were between 6:30 and 7:30 pulled lines at 8:20 to make it to some family functions 3 kings biggest was 10# 1 Atlantic bout 3# and a small pink that I released riggers and divers took all the fish


Great job! Did the Kings eat spoons or were you running rotators/flies?


----------



## ATDAWTR

Both flies on divers spoons on riggers


----------



## Stillkickin

Went two for two on Atlantic’s last night 
One 8# and one 6#. Bigger on slider buffaloes bill spoon. Other in flasher fly on dipsey 90 ft back.


----------



## RecurveRx

Nice! Congrats gents. Glad to hear there are still some Atlantics hanging around. I’ve been flirting with another trip at the end of the month….

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stillkickin

Super slow today, marked a lot of bait but went 2-5 and they were shakers.
Better luck tomorrow I hope. Headed in for an adult beverage or three


----------



## Stillkickin

Great day today, two nice kings and a couple lakers. Dodger and fly fir one king on dipsey 130 back and a silver Finn spoon 65 ft down for other king


----------



## ATDAWTR

Final tally from a week on Drummond was 18 lakers biggest was 12# most were 4-7# 5 Kings biggest was 16.5# others were 8-15# 2 Atlantic’s 2&8# and 6 pinks we ended up getting out 6 times 3 morning and 3 afternoon the first part of the week was better but we managed to catch fish every trip spoons flies and meat all took fish kings were all caught near the light house 25-55 down congrats to all the winners in the salmonfest we caught all of our biggest fish the first couple days and didn’t end up weighing anything in


----------



## Grinnell




----------



## RecurveRx

We’ll done gents. Thanks for the report still flirting w another trip up there at the end of the month….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Trunkslammer said:


> 2 decent Atlantics, 2 small kings, and a laker tonight. Lost 4 or 5 fish also. 2,3 and 7 color took hits, also riggers with sliders down 20 to 30. Again spoons with pink and orange got the hits.


What GPS speeds wereyou traveling? I’m assuming you were trolling downstream?


----------



## Stillkickin

Mike da Carpenter said:


> What GPS speeds wereyou traveling? I’m assuming you were trolling downstream?


we were trolling 2.6 all the way to 3.0, caught half of our river fish going upstream and half trolling downstream. Usually we catch about 3/4 of fish trolling down stream


----------



## ATDAWTR

My best speed going up river was 2.1-2.3 going down was 2.6-3.0 but I caught as slow as 1.8 and as fast as 3.4 I like to vary my speed alot until something works a fish hawk is my next purchase


----------

